# JPasswordfield.getpassword() char[] nicht codiert auslesen?



## mib1 (30. Mrz 2008)

Hi!

Habe wieder eine Frage:

Ich habe ein Jpasswordfield und mehrere Buttons angelegt. Wenn ich auf einen der Buttons drücke soll das Passwortfeld die entsprechende Nummer (welche am Button ist) eingetragen bekommen. Soweit so gut.


```
//Dies funktioniert, ist aber deprecated
jpasswordfield.setText(jpasswordfield.getText() + "9");

//Dies ist nicht deprecated, funktioniert aber nicht, da mit .getpassword mehr/andere zeichen zurückgegeben werden
jpasswordfield.setText(jpasswordfield.getPassword().toString() + "9");
```

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## PELLE (30. Mrz 2008)

mib1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Habe wieder eine Frage:
> 
> ...



nummer die am button eingetragen ist? du meinst JButton button = new JButton("nummer9"); so ? JButton hat ja eine getText() Methode damit kannnst den Text auslesen und an die Nummer kommen dürfte ja dann nicht mehr fern sein ;-)

wegen pwfield problemen könnte ein alter codeauszug von mir evtl. helfen:


```
public void neuesKennwortEinlesen()
	 {
	 neuesKennwortTemp = String.valueOf(neuesKennwortPF.getPassword());		 
	 }
	 
	 public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
	 {       
	    
		 char[] neuesKennwortArray    = neuesKennwortPF.getPassword();
	     char[] neuesKennwortWdhArray = neuesKennwortWdhPF.getPassword();
	  	   
	  if (e.getSource().equals(pwBT))
	    {   		 
		     	  
		  if(listeLehrer.isSelectionEmpty() & listeSchueler.isSelectionEmpty())
		  {		 
			  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(frame,"Sie müssen einen Benutzer auswählen!");
		  return;
	  }
	  
	  else if(!Arrays.equals(neuesKennwortArray,neuesKennwortWdhArray))
	  {	
		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(frame,"Die eingegebenen Kennwörter sind nicht gleich!");
		  return;
	  }	
	  
	  else if(neuesKennwortArray.length == 0 || neuesKennwortWdhArray.length == 0)
	  {	
		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(frame,"Es wurde kein Kennwort eingegeben!");
		  return;
	  }	
		 
	  else
	  {	  	  
		  benutzernameEinlesen(); 
		  neuesKennwortEinlesen(); 		  
		
...

}
```


----------



## mib1 (30. Mrz 2008)

Danke Pelle dein Pogramm hat mir geholfen 


```
.... = String.valueOf(jpasswordfield.getPassword()) + "9";
```
funktioniert super 

THX[/code]


----------

